# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Beware - Folqueraine's poetic dry spell is over

## Folqueraine

So... Here's the story. When I was young, I wrote a lot of poems, and then around 16-17 it just stopped.
Today I was rambling in my diary, whining about that dry spell, and then about the odds of me actually getting with the man I'm aiming for. I then compared its likelihood to that of going out with David Tennant and Freema Agyeman at the same time.
And then challenged myself to write a poem.
It's the first I write in English, so I thought why not publish it here? Now it's no great art (hence the beware) but it means a lot to me for I've been unable (almost physically) to write the slightest poetic thing for years.
Here we go.
(although it's about a threesome, it's rated "universal")

I've never been the kind who thinks about the world.
Had enough misery, I'm not going to care.
I'm gonna speak my mind, and I will say the word,
It's love that I know now, and it's for two of you.
I'm not going to choose: I've got enough to share
There will be three of us, if that's what you want too.
If you want me to hide, I can do that for you.
They can think I'm alone - I'm happy since I know.
I'm ready to tell them, if you both hold my hand,
that we are three to love; against the world we stand.
All that is mine is yours - all that's happy, that is.
I've never been the kind that shares her miseries.

I've actually no idea if you can use misery in the plural.

----------


## Bayside

I thought that was pretty good.  And yeah, you can use misery in a plural form.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

It was good, but there's a couple things you should clarify.  Was this meant to rhyme?  If it was, the rhyme scheme was inconsistent, and if it wasn't, then it seems like you were trying to rhyme.   :tongue2: 

Otherwise, pretty cool.  Interesting topic that you were trying to write about.  Keep at it.

----------

